# Mantic Ghouls



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,
I'm sure there is a thread floating about for this (Admin - please feel free to move). 
Rightio, Finished a couple of Mantic Ghouls. Given them a sewer/drain style base. I might have to rephotograph all of these as I'm just not really happy with how the camera has taken them.Green skin ghouls? I know, too much green basecoat.
































The blood splatter was fun to do. 

Here's the other chap.

























Well that's about it for this post for now at least. They might get a special base made to display them together as a pair. Toodles!
-Dusty


----------



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

Oooook, mate just dont get me wrong  - 'he said and started messing around '
In MY (and only my) opinion the minis:

1. Great basing ! - really gives the unique look - what did you use for the simple flat plates??? - lloks like fimo or miliput to me.

2. The green.. They look kinda bleached to me - as if you would just put some green glazes /washes over a white undercoat.. - They lack the crispiness of a solid green base.. Don't be afraid to use solid colours and later highlight them. A solid colour base is the best way to get a mini lookin good.

Try this - paint a mini black and apply base colours to each area - just as you do it every time while painting a mini.

Then:

Try this - paint a mini white, and apply a solid colour - so that the colour saturation and hue is consistant on all parts - flat , base colours , no highlights,

Now compare both minis...

Which one looks better 

3. Clothes.
If you are using green as the main colour - use contrast colours to fill up the mini - according to the wheel of colours and the colour theory - the bst colours working with each other are opposite on the wheel of colours :










They wave lenght is complementary...

This basically means:
When painting something green - shade it with dark red.
Do this by mixing some green with a tad of dark red/bronze red.
When painting something red - highlight it with bright green...

etc...

In my opinion the cloth parts should bered/ purple - this would remove the 'bleached look'

No offense in anything above, just willing to help...

I know this sounds strange but it works...
If you need some photo tutorial, just pm me - I'm here to help.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very cool. I think the second one is lacking something compared to the first though. The first one is just oozing character, from the great base to the spooky pose.

I was playing about with mine the other day and i'm quite impressed with the models - not sure what to do with them tyet but this is pretty inspirational


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I like it man. I really like the green tinge to the skin, makes them look very rotting.

And as far as the cloth and other areas go, yeah they may not have very detailed shading with all the colour theory used, but I think they look real. Know what I mean? If someone was wearing a light colour top like that, that is how it would look. So from an "artist" perspective, yeah they could have had more done to them, but seen as though these would be used amongst massed ranks, this paint job is great. It's given me a lot of ideas for my ghouls when they arrive.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,
Cheers for comments and tips, always appreciated!
About the bases - I had to cut the original plastic base that the model is attached to but I kept a chunk under each foot so I could glue it to a GW base. The channel which the water is travelling through (under the legs) is actually the slot you get in some GW bases. Drilled holes in either end, and add a pipe. And it's sealed so later water effects can be added. Then the rocks and floors tiles are sculpted with milliput.
Skin paint - Basecoat was a darkish green (too dark really), rotting flesh, bleached bone dry brushed on. Washes of sepia. Ice blue + white drybrushed underneath (to reflect the look of water-ish). A wash of blue, then blue + green to help knock off some of the green (None of the blue shows really in pics). Generally areas like neck, arm pits/sides of torso, back of legs are more bleachy/yellow (well suppose to be).
Clothes - I didn't want these guys to be brightly coloured, so upper half is a off white, and lower half something 'raggy'. Only difference between the 2 ghouls top is one is washed with a brown, and the other is sepia. Had to go easy on the blood splatter as I didn't wanna have to go all out on effects. But I think I'm gonna have to muck them up a bit.
So, enough of my waffle and here's a little peek at what's happened to Ghoul #2. Hope y'all likes 
















Hehheh...









The chains coming off the wrists are glued at an angle - His sleeves are flowing backwards, so it helps give the idea of movement. And the signboard can be hooked over the pipe behind him if it's just too silly around his neck.
Not sure when he'll get a repaint. Hopefully soon, got some other projects I gotta do.
Laters guys,
Dusty


----------



## nirvasch (Jul 3, 2009)

Great  The other one should have a similar signboard saying BRAINS!


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I loled. good work


----------

